# Food Safety News - 11/09/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 9, 2021)

*Faces of Food Safety: Meet Stephanie ‘Stevie’ Hretz of the USDA*
By U.S. Department of Agriculture on Nov 09, 2021 12:05 am
contributed Stephanie (Stevie) Hretz is the deputy director of the Office of Policy and Program Development’s (OPPD) Risk Management and Innovations Staff (RMIS). Prior to starting the position in June 2021, Hretz served as a biological science technician and microbiologist in the Office of Public Health Science (OPHS) and a senior staff officer in RMIS.... Continue Reading


*Overall decline for foodborne infections in Norway; some domestic rises*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 09, 2021 12:03 am
The number of most foodborne diseases dropped in Norway in 2020 but there were increases for Campylobacter, Cryptosporidium and Yersinia. There was a decline for the majority of infectious diseases transmitted by food, water and animals and subject to notification in the Norwegian Surveillance System for Communicable Diseases (MSIS), according to the annual surveillance report published by the Norwegian... Continue Reading


*Survey finds most Germans think food is safe*
By News Desk on Nov 09, 2021 12:01 am
The majority of people think food is safe in Germany and that safety is getting better, according to a survey. More than half of survey respondents rated food as safe or very safe. This is more than for other product categories such as children’s toys, body care products or clothing. More than 40 percent said... Continue Reading


*Additional product information available on mushrooms recalled for Listeria risk*
By News Desk on Nov 08, 2021 06:13 pm
A company in Canada is updating a recall notice on sliced mushrooms to include additional product information. The recall was initiated because of possible contamination with Listeria monocytogenes. Carleton Mushroom reported the mushrooms were sold in Ontario and Quebec and might have been distributed in other provinces and territories, according to a recall notice posted... Continue Reading


*IDHP final report on Jackson County Shiga-toxin E. Coli / HUS cases*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 08, 2021 03:10 pm
The Iowa Department of Public Health (IDPH) has completed a final report on last May’s Shiga-toxin E. coli outbreak in a Jackson County childcare facility.  Pursuant to Iowa Open Records law, IDPH has shared its findings with Food Safety News The onset of the E. coli illnesses occurred from May 6 to May 22.  IDPH... Continue Reading


----------

